# Ready to wait



## jaqen (26 Jul 2018)

So I found out last week that there is only one opening for my trade lol. Then today my file manager told me my file is being reviewed by the medical board and could take anywhere from 3 to 9 months to proceed to the next step. 

I guess I will just keep working out and hope for the best.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jul 2018)

Pharm O is a small trade, you might be in for a wait even after the medical stuff is done.


----------



## jaqen (26 Jul 2018)

Yeah, I'm not sure if I remember it correctly or not, but I think the recruiter who came to my school 9 years ago said there were 12 pharmacists in the CAF lol. 

#hailmary


----------



## jaqen (30 Jul 2018)

On the other hand, I just got the call for medical and interview....

Suddenly feel my PT schedule is not adequate at all......


----------



## jaqen (10 Aug 2018)

Medical/interview is in 4 days, I hope it goes well. I know I need a miracle.


----------



## DBisson101 (12 Aug 2018)

jaqen said:
			
		

> Medical/interview is in 4 days, I hope it goes well. I know I need a miracle.



You got this! I too was extremely worried about my interview to the point were i had trouble sleeping but I did surprisingly well and it wasn't that bad.
I can also relate to how the PT may not seem like enough, I just got my start date and I feel like I need to workout everyday for 5 hours!

Best of luck to you!

Dana


----------



## jaqen (12 Aug 2018)

Thank you! Congrats on your offer!



			
				DBisson101 said:
			
		

> You got this! I too was extremely worried about my interview to the point were i had trouble sleeping but I did surprisingly well and it wasn't that bad.
> I can also relate to how the PT may not seem like enough, I just got my start date and I feel like I need to workout everyday for 5 hours!
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> ...


----------



## jaqen (24 Sep 2018)

Just faxed over my medical forms this weekend....another stage (hopefully) completed


----------



## jaqen (1 Oct 2018)

Got confirmation that forms were sent to Ottawa, so now 8 week countdown starts.


----------



## jaqen (5 Nov 2018)

Just got the email that I am medically unfit...A little bummed out but I intend appealing when I receive the letter.


----------



## jaqen (5 Nov 2018)

Just going to keep going to the gym, working on my push-ups, swimming and 5k (and eventually 10k) running.

Good luck to everyone in the application process.


----------

